# Circuito de activacion con transistores de Mosfet Canal P



## elektriko (Dic 31, 2012)

Como les va, quisiera ver si me podrian hechar la mano con un circuito con transistores como el de la siguiente imagen:






Sólo que el circuito de la imagen es para activar un Mosfet Canal N a traves de un PIC, pero ahora necesitaria usar un circuito similar pero para un Mosfet Canal P,  ya que usaré mosfet complementarios y ahora me falta el interface para el Mosfet Canal P seguramnte sólo habria que cambiar la posición de algunos componentes, espero y me puedan ayudar.
Saludos.

Nota: use driver de mosfet pero se dañan muy rápido.


----------



## elektriko (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola, creen que el siguiente esquema funcione para mi proposito?





Y tambien la siguiente imagen es otra forma de activar el mosfet canal N cual de las 2 imagenes para activar mosfet canal N fncionará mejor?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 2, 2013)

No se si este diseño te pueda funcionar:





lo que si creo es que el mosfet esta mal colocado creo que deberia estar asi:



el source lo tienes a tierra cuando deberia ir a la fuente, y el drain deberia ir a la carga. con respecto al resto del circuito yo lo probaria.


----------



## elektriko (Ene 3, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> No se si este diseño te pueda funcionar:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45288602/Driver para mosfet canal P.jpg
> 
> lo que si creo es que el mosfet esta mal colocado creo que deberia estar asi:
> ...



si creo que me equivoque es como dices, y no tienes algun circuito para activar un mosfet canal p?


----------



## elektriko (Ene 4, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> No se si este diseño te pueda funcionar:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45288602/Driver para mosfet canal P.jpg
> 
> lo que si creo es que el mosfet esta mal colocado creo que deberia estar asi:
> ...




Ya revize la posicion del mosfet y no es como lo dices, dices que el source esta a tierra y cuando no es cierto va hacia el motor y de ahi a 12V y el drain va a a tierra, ahora lo que esta mal colocado es el motor debe ir de drain a tierra y  el source directamente a 12V

Encontre este circuito por la red, estará correcto este circuito?




gracias


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 5, 2013)

> Ya revize la posicion del mosfet y no es como lo dices, dices que el source esta a tierra y cuando no es cierto va hacia el motor y de ahi a 12V y el drain va a a tierra, ahora lo que esta mal colocado es el motor debe ir de drain a tierra y el source directamente a 12V



Si dices que estoy mal, Porque el diseño que estas poniendo esta como yo  digo?


y si debe funcionar como esta ese diseño, aunque yo pondria una resistencia al gate de unos 20 Ohms, y digo deberia funcionar porque no se como esta el resto del circuito ni que quieras hacer.


----------



## elektriko (Ene 5, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Si dices que estoy mal, Porque el diseño que estas poniendo esta como yo  digo?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86105
> 
> y si debe funcionar como esta ese diseño, aunque yo pondria una resistencia al gate de unos 20 Ohms, y digo deberia funcionar porque no se como esta el resto del circuito ni que quieras hacer.



Esque me equivoque en el dibujo del mosfet me guie en la posicion del diodo
no de la rayita, esa deberia ir del otro lado.


----------

